# to smoke like a chimney



## ilocas2

Hello, do you have in your language idioms used for people who smoke many cigarettes? Thanks

In Czech I'm aware of "Kouří/hulí jak fabrika" (He/she smokes like factory) and "Kouří/hulí jak cikán za pařezem" (He/she smokes like gypsy behind stump).


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

«Καπνίζει σαν φουγάρο»
/ka'pnizi san fu'ɣaro/
s/he smokes like a chimney
«Kαπνίζει αρειμανίως» (compound, «Ἄρης» --> _the god of war in ancient Greek religion_ + «μανία» --> _madness, frenzy_)
/ka'pnizi arima'nios/
s/he smokes with a warlike frenzy
«Μανιώδης καπνιστής/-στρια»
/mani'oðis kapni'stis/ (masc.)
/mani'oðis ka'pnistria/ (fem.)
Maniac smoker (mostly for chain smokers)
«Είναι παφαπούφας»
 /'ine pafap'ufas/
s/he is a puffer
(«παφαπούφας» is an onomatopoeic word; the sound a smoker produces during the inhalation and the following exhalation of the smoke of the cigarette is /paf puf/ in Greek)


----------



## tFighterPilot

מעשן כמו קטר /me'ashén kmo katár/ "smokes like a locomotive"


----------



## Rallino

> «Καπνίζει σαν φουγάρο»
> /ka'pnizi san fu'ɣaro/
> s/he smokes like a chimney



This, we have it in *Turkish* as well.

Baca gibi sigara içiyor = S/He's smoking like a chimney.


----------



## DearPrudence

In *French*,
neutral: "*un gros fumeur*" (literally: "*a big smoker*")
or a slightly dated expression:
"*fumer comme un pompier, fumer comme un sapeur*" (literally: *"to smoke like a fireman"*_)
_and one I am less familiar with:
*"fumer comme une locomotive" *(literally: "_*to smoke like a locomotive*_")


----------



## rayloom

Rallino said:


> This, we have it in *Turkish* as well.
> 
> Baca gibi sigara içiyor = S/He's smoking like a chimney.



And in Arabic:
مدخنة midkhana: chimney

We don't say though: he smokes like a chimney.
It's more like: Someone is a chimney.


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: laging may nakapasak sa bibig na umuusok. ( there is always cigarette inserted in the mouth)


----------



## arielipi

Also in hebrew:
הוא מאפרה - hu ma'afera - hes (like) an ashtray.


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian*: Füstöl, mint egy *gyárkémény*. (He is smoking like a *factory chimney*)


----------



## ahmedcowon

Egyptian Arabic:

السيجارة ما بتفارقش بقه

_/el-cigarah mabetfare'sh bo'oh/

_(Cigarette never leaves his mouse)


----------



## catlady60

In English:
_(S)he smokes like a chimney._


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian: *дымить как паровоз */ dymit' kak parovoz/ - to smoke (fume) like a steam engine / steam locomotive


----------



## olaszinho

*Italian:*
Fumare come un turco = To smoke like a Turk


----------



## Montesacro

olaszinho said:


> *Italian:*
> Fumare come un turco = To smoke like a Turk



Yes, but we also say _fumare come una ciminiera_ (to smoke like a factory chimney), i.e. the same as in Hungarian (see Encolpius's post #9).


----------



## Rallino

olaszinho said:


> *Italian:*
> Fumare come un turco = To smoke like a Turk



Interesting. I wonder if French (and Spanish) also has this. Maybe: _Fumer comme un turc_ ?





DearPrudence said:


> In *French*,
> neutral: "*un gros fumeur*" (literally: "*a big smoker*")
> or a slightly dated expression:
> "*fumer comme un pompier*" (literally: *"to smoke like a fireman"*_)_


----------



## DearPrudence

Hi Rallino 

Is "*fumer comme un Turc*" used in French? Debatable question!  I must admit I didn't know about it, nor did some respectable French forer@s but apparently, it used to be an expression.
See discussion *fumer comme un Turc* in the French Only forum.


----------



## Rallino

Wow! You've started a thread thereabout, that's great!
That was quite informative. Thank you


----------



## Anicetus

In Bosnian/Croatian/Serbian the expression is also _pušiti kao Turčin_ -- "to smoke like a Turk". There's also _pušiti kao lokomotiva_ ("to smoke like a locomotive"), but that one is used much less often.


----------



## apmoy70

olaszinho said:


> *Italian:*
> Fumare come un turco = To smoke like a Turk


&


Anicetus said:


> In Bosnian/Croatian/Serbian the expression is also _pušiti kao Turčin_ -- "to smoke like a Turk". There's also _pušiti kao lokomotiva_ ("to smoke like a locomotive"), but that one is used much less often.



In Greek on the other hand, there's the (almost obsolete nowadays) expression «καπνίζει σαν αράπης» /ka'pnizi san a'rapis/ --> "s/he smokes like an Arab"; «αράπης» /a'rapis/ (masc.) and its very rare feminine «αράπισσα» /a'rapisa/ was the slangy name of the Arab especially in rural areas, a Turkish loan < Arap


----------



## 涼宮

To my knowledge the British English equivalent is: to smoke like a trooper.

In *Venezuelan Spanish* we say: fumar como puta presa (to smoke like a jailed whore)


----------



## nwon

涼宮 said:


> In *Venezuelan Spanish* we say: fumar como puta presa (to smoke like a jailed whore)



I wonder if this is used anywhere else en el mundo castellanohablante. While I'm usually not one to use the more misogynistic idioms in any language, this one just rolls off the tongue so well.


----------



## merquiades

nwon said:


> I wonder if this is used anywhere else en el mundo castellanohablante. While I'm usually not one to use the more misogynistic idioms in any language, this one just rolls off the tongue so well.



Also, *fumar como un carretero.* (smoke like a cart driver)


----------

